# 17 y/o female GSD California so sad



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

17-year-old German shepherd surrendered: Family could no longer afford her care - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Pathetic people


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

astrovan2487 said:


> 17-year-old German shepherd surrendered: Family could no longer afford her care - National Dogs | Examiner.com


Something doesnt seem right. 17???? I doubt it. Needs obedience class?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah I doubt the age too . Undocumented , age has a way of telescoping . But that is beside the point. 

Instead of tarring and feathering these people who had to give up the dog , a "humane" society would enable them , to keep the dog in its (her/his) familiar surroundings , well fed and vet attention as needed.
That vet care includes the final visit , euthanasia and care of the remains, which could add up to 4 to 5 hundred $$$. If the family is financially distressed that means a lot !
The dog looks old but well cared for .
I am sure it wasn't easy for the people. They at least gave her an opportunity by placing her in a shelter . 
Heartbreaking . 

this is almost schadenfreude , which is taking advantage of and enjoying other peoples misfortune.

give the people who have her vouchers for dog food or whatever . 

I would contribute .


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

great news, looks like this dog was adopted on the 24th. Thank you to whoever adopted her


----------

